# ECU reprogramming



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

where or who can i go to so i can re program my ecu, for now i got that resistor in a box tht sh!! works surprisingly increased my milage on gas and hp but not the real deal obviously....trying to get the governer out or increase top speed. i was looking at the STILLEN QR-Pro Fuel/Air Management System but a bit too expensive and got to use premium gas....
2.5 SE 2006


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

any help here???


----------



## DSM_2Xtreme (Sep 18, 2007)

technosquare does ECU mods but it looks like they didn't pay up their web developers bills cause their sites down LOL. Check in a few days I am sure it will be back online. :::WELCOME TO THE TECHNOSQUARE, One stop solution for better communication!::: or else Google it ;-)


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

I already went to technosquare and also emailed them they said they dont do reflashes for the 2.5 model only for the 3.5............and i think the website you gave me is the wrong one the one you gave me these ppl located in south korea lol no way in hell im sending my ecu to south korea and never getting it back. 
thanks though at least someone replied.


----------

